# any thing that works on GABA like xanax?



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

so my friend gave me .5 mg of xanax a few nights ago. It made me feel a little drunk and out of it, nothing special the night I took it. The enjoyable part came the next day. When I woke up I felt really good. I ate my breakfast and went outside for a smoke. My neighbors were outside who I never talk to because of my SA. Usually I'll only go outside if I see that no one is out lol. Well I saw them and had the urge to start a conversation with them. This is unheard of for me and I enjoyed it a lot! This feeling lasted all day and I made the most of it. I went and ran some much needed errands and took a walk. The whole day was great, it was like a mini vacation. I didn't have any signs of SA. I just felt really relaxed and normal all day long. The day after I felt more like myself as my SA creeped back and now today I'm fully back to my usual SAD self. It really sucks that the only thing holding me back from being an outgoing normal person are faulty neurotransmitters! As far as I know xanax works on GABA. Has anyone had success using supplements that raise GABA? Are there other ways xanax works on the brain too? I'd love to try and recreate what the xanax did for me through supplements but make it last longer than a day! Thanks!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

You can actually take straight GABA (sold as a supplement), but it doesn't work for everyone, it only seems to work for those with a messed up blood brain barrier. 

There is also the so called PharmaGABA, which is supposed to cross the blood brain barrier with no problems. Again, it doesn't seem to work for everyone. 

And then there are the other substances that boost GABA. Some of them:

Taurine
Glycine
Magnesium
Glutamine
Theanine
P5P (active B6)

Sometimes a combo of several aminoacids works the best.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah thats actually a really good idea. I want to know if anyone has had success with using different supplements and if the effects were comparable to benzos? You would think that if you took a few supplements that work on Gaba like benzos do that eventually you would find a combo that gave you a similar response.. or at least you would hope..


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I think picamilon contains GABA and crosses the BBB. Don't know much about it and wouldn't take it myself without knowing more.

I also read once that brown rice contains GABA or something, or there's like a setting on fancy rice cookers for "GABA". sounds pretty funny to me.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Phenibut feels similar to a benzo.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Under17 said:


> I think picamilon contains GABA and crosses the BBB. Don't know much about it and wouldn't take it myself without knowing more.
> 
> I also read once that brown rice contains GABA or something, or there's like a setting on fancy rice cookers for "GABA". sounds pretty funny to me.


LOL. I'll make a rice cooker with a GABA switch.


----------

